# So many questions :/



## Abbyy (Nov 2, 2017)

Ive been symptoms for almost a year now and my doctor told me he thinks its IBS. I have a lot of questions that I hope someone has the answers to. First I just now found out that there are different types of IBS. I don't know which type I have but I know that my symptoms are abdominal cramping (sometimes) constipation, diarreah, etc. Also does anyone else ever feel lIke they're stomach is completely empty even though you ate a snack like an hour ago. I feel like I sound crazy but I'm kinda desperate for answers.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Too much acid or it kicking up from below stomach from intestinal spasming. Try eating smaller, frequent well chewed meals, like making the 3 main meals smaller, and making sure you have snacks in between and no sooner than 2-3 hrs before laying down. This all can help both IBS and any gerd/reflux that may come with it. Ginger tea is antispasmotic and anti-nausea. Constipation is usually not having any bowel movement for 3 or more days, and diarrhea is for me more than a couple movements/day on the loose or watery side, because that's when my colon feels irritated by it. Soft soluble non-gassy Methylcellulose fiber regulates both diarrhea and constipation. The more insoluble fibers are the ones that are more laxative and irritate. Have emailed this free for what and how to eat for IBS, an exerpt from the full book: http://www....com/diet/cheatsheet.asp  Charcoal every one in a while helps gas/flatulence, but takes a while to get down to the colon, after a gassy episode. Low amounts of gassy cruciferous foods like onions, garlic, brocolli, cauliflower, brussels, cabbage... or none at all when flaring is better. Asparagus isn't so gassy of a cruciferous veg. Hope it all helps. Please let us know more on your health profile about things you've tried.


----------

